# Braggin' on my wife



## Mandolin (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay, guys, don't be jealous. My wife got me a brand new Husqvarna 455 rancher for Christmas because my old Poulan was just about worn out. If every logger/sawyer has a wife like mine, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new chainsaw. Would love to see some photos of it. Don't forget to post a review when you have had the chance to try it out for a bit.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2012)

That's a nice gift. She sounds like a keeper. 

(my wife *uses* my chainsaws  )



.


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2012)

lucky dude ... pics when you get a chance and as Kenbo suggested, a review would be cool.


----------

